# Retirement visa



## expatlora1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello,

For those of you who have recently applied for a retirement visa, what are the costs involved? We were quoted ZAR 10,000 + additional costs for couriers, paperwork etc. 

Also, are you issued a temporary visa first which is then changed to a retirement visa? I understand that the validity for this is 4 years, which is renewable. 

If anyone has gone through this process recently, any help/advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance. Have a good one!!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

expatlora1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> For those of you who have recently applied for a retirement visa, what are the costs involved? We were quoted ZAR 10,000 + additional costs for couriers, paperwork etc.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right, some places do price-beats. That said, 4 years is the maximum if you can prove financial support of R37K per month for the 48 months (per person).

Good luck!


----------

